# 375 H&H or 338 Win mag



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I have decided to sell off a couple of the guns I really dont use much and pick me up one really nice gun. I am leaning towards the Thompson Pro Hunter or standard Encore in the stainless but I really dont know what caliber to get. As of right now I have a 30-30, .243, 30-06 & 300wsm in addition to my plinkers. I feel like I have the full spectrum covered other then a real light varmit gun or something a little bigger then the 300wsm. Now seeings how I dont varmit hunt Im thinking about going bigger then the 300wsm. My choices are the 338 win mag or the 375 H&H. I did a little reading about the two and also compared ballistics and to be honest I dont see a huge advantage going from the 300wsm to the 338 win. That being said, I know how expensive the ammo is for the 375 H&H. I was pretty impressed by the H&H 260gr Federal Nosler Accubond with 300yd specs at 2156 fps and 2683 ft lbs with only an 8 inch drop.
I was curious if anybody has one of these and if so how do you like it vs other guns you may have. I would be using this for elk and or bear.


----------



## chinookfishrman (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a TC Encore and a 375 H&H mag. barrel for it. Haven't ever killed anything with it but love to shoot it. My vote is the 375


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Heck , if you're going big, then go BIG............ :shock: If it were me I'd look into a .416 Barrett or even better yet the .50 Barrett . Now were talkin big. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would go .50 in a second if they made the barrel for the TC lol


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I would go .50 in a second if they made the barrel for the TC lol


i wouldn't want the recoil of a 50 in an a tc


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

375 H&H, the 338 is closer to your 300 WSM than the 375.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

338-378 weatherby mag.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

.416 Rigby for when you want to reach out and touch something. If you need to call long distance, go for the .50 BMG :mrgreen: 

Seriously, a .338 Win Mag or .338 RUM is plenty big and bad for anything roaming the North American continent (and most of what roams Africa as well).

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Holland and Holland's .375 Belted Rimless Nitro-Express - introduced in 1912 (or what is commonly known as the .375 H&H Magnum)

Has anyone here _priced_ .416 Rigby and .338-378 Wby Mag ammo? :shock:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> Has anyone here priced .416 Rigby and .338-378 Wby Mag ammo?


Well, if PRICE of ammo is a concern, then I guess it would definitely need to be the .338 Win. Unless you are looking to impress all your buddies with how much money you can spend on ammo. Of course, you could get into reloading and buying in bulk to get the prices down a little...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree the ammo is unreal, I looked at a box of 375 H&H and it was 80.00 at impact arms :shock: Right then i figured the 338 looked pretty good lol. I did consider the 416 riby but once again the price difference in the ammo vs the difference in ballistics just didnt justify it I mean for federal premium ammo its over $200.00 a box for the Rigby lol thats over 10.00 a round which is more then the .50 cal.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If you reload, the cost of a historic .375 H&H is insignificantly more than the .338, with brass running around $63-65/100 for both. Reload the .416 Rigby and 100 brass will cost you $265 :shock: 

For something different, there is a round called the 9.3x62mm Mauser that is making a strong comeback in the medium bore arena. It has a .366" bullet and neatly splits the .338/.375 range. Brass for that is $115 though, but Nosler, Speer and others make bullets in this caliber. It would be mostly for someone who is a reloader who wants something unique, yet very effective in that .338/.375 class. And of course there is an excellent wildcat version called the 9.3 Barnes-Sisk.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I would have to bag the whole Thompson Encore idea if I was going to go that route(which is an option) But if i did, I think I would go with the 325 wsm.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I vote for the .338. Its got similar numbers to the 375 with 250 grain bullets, and really outshines the 375 at longer ranges. You're giving up a bunch of frontal area to the 375. But this goes along with another sentiment of mine: The 375 has an edge for hunting grizzlies, and if thats all you hunt with it then get the 375. For an elk gun that might be used to shoot a bear or two, get the .338.

And one thought about the .325 WSM. It is very similar to the .338 in every way...until you want to shoot a really big bullet. 220 grain is about it for the .325, 250 grain is common in the .338. For elk, moose, black bear, 220 grain is plenty. For brown bears I'd be wanting the 250 though.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> .338-378 Wby Mag ammo


That goes with all the weatherby mag bullets. But hey that's the price that comes with shooting the big boys


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay realistically the .338 mag would be more than enough for anything here like stated before. The .375 H&H is nice and does great for elk hunting I have a Browning A Bolt in the cal. But at between 60.00-90.00 for factory ammo it is not affordable to shoot unless you are also reloading. Most guys who go up to these are also doing just that, I can buy a hundred brass for my .416 rig or for my .458 Lott and reload those at of a cost of about one box of factory. Then it costs me about .35 cents a round in stead of buying a box at about a dollar a round to shoot. That said if you know and understand this and go forward you will find that once you get a big gun you always want the next up, expensive yes but well worth it.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Have you checked out the ballistics of a Remington 300 Ultra Mag?

Not the calibers you mentioned but you said the .338 was close to the .300 and you already have one.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Would about a lever marlin in 45/70, .444 marlin, or .450 marlin. Or a rolling block 45/70?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> *Would* about a lever marlin in 45/70, .444 marlin, or .450 marlin. Or a rolling block 45/70?


You gotta quit drinking and posting so late at night flyguy7....you talk with a lisp.. _(O)_ :wink:

I shoot a rolling block 45/70, it's a fun gun but hits like a potato...The .338 could really do some damage and it carries long distance's very well.


----------

